# ALSA und emu10k1

## itti

hi,

früher benutzte ich mandrake und hatte das problem dass meine sblive mit dem standardmässigen ALSA immer nur verzerrten sound geboten hat weil irgendwie die bass und treble regler fest auf 200% standen und auch nicht verändert werden konnten. nun gut. damals hab ich alsa deinstalliert und oss selbst neugebaut mit ner speziellen konfig so dass ich das ganze vernünftig regeln konnte und annähernd ordendtlichen sound bekommen hab.

so jetzt nutze ich aber gentoo. habe alsa im 2.6.7-gentoo-r9 fest einkompiliert und auch snd-emu10k1 fest in den kernel rein. das alsa sound howto hab ich durchgespielt und sogar midis kann ich anhören. jetzt probiere ich mp3s mit xmms aus (alsa output plugin) und gleich fällt mir auf dass der sound wieder verzerrt ist. schwer zu erklären... als wäre einer der mixer regler einfach viel zu hoch. ansonsten ist die ausgabe ok. ich hab alsamixer gestartet und bass&treble ganz runter geregelt. ok. auch den master hab ich auf 50% gestellt. aber man hörts immer noch ein wenig. jetzt frag ich mich natürlich warum sonst niemand so ein problem hat. die live is ja nun nicht ne exotische karte. ich hatte sie sogar damals angeschafft weil sie besser unter linux unterstützt wurde. bei den mandrakeusern war das problem weit bekannt... hätte nie gedacht dass das ein genereller alsa-bug sein könnte. aber scheint so zu sein.

----------

## psyqil

Hab zwar keine live, aber bei meiner PCI512 hab ich PCM auf 90% stehen, sonst komm ich auch schnell in die Verzerrung. Sonst rat ich gerne zu einem herzhaften emerge mp3gain, das kann Boxen retten!

----------

## itti

ich werde mir das mal ansehen. ich verstehe aber nicht warum nicht jeder andere live user auch solche probleme hat...

edit: ok alles vergessen. war zu blöd im alsamixer das teil mit der beschriftung "wave" zu sehen. hab alles andere auf 75 geregelt nur das nicht...

----------

## Kroni

Also bei mir liegt das problem beim PCM. Wenn der zu hoch ist (ueber 60%) fängts an zu kratzen und unsauber zu werden .. also PCM runter auf 50% und master hoch drehen  :Smile: 

----------

## pengu

 *Kroni wrote:*   

> Also bei mir liegt das problem beim PCM. Wenn der zu hoch ist (ueber 60%) fängts an zu kratzen und unsauber zu werden .. also PCM runter auf 50% und master hoch drehen 

 

Öhm.

Das ist jetz meine 3. sb Live, und so lang ich Bass/Trebl auf 50% hab gehts. Master un PCM auf mindestens 90%, und schon geht das. 

Nur was mir bei allen 3 karten aufgefallen ist (SB Live! Player 1024, SB Live! 5.1 und SB Live! 5.1 Digital), dass der line in etwas leise ist.

Habe eine TV Karte (WinTV Radio), die ich über ein externes Kabel angeschlossen habe und so richtig laut ist das nicht.

Ansonsten kannich die SB Live (egal welche) nur empfehlen.

Probleme hatt ich da etwas mit OSS, da übersteuerte die Wiedergabe schnell einmal, aber mit Alsa so gut wie garnicht.

----------

